

From Wikipedia programmer Brandon Harris - k3dz
https://wikimediafoundation.org/w/index.php?title=L11_ExtraInfo_0909_C/en/US&utm_source=B11_0909_ExtraInfo1_US&utm_medium=sitenotice&utm_campaign=C11_0909_ExtraInfo1_US&language=en&country=US&referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FMain_Page

======
doublesprout
I understand why they wouldn't want to serve ads on Wikipedia, but isn't it a
bit hypocritical to say the choice is so they can maintain editorial
independence? Because for someone who wanted to influence the foundation,
donations are probably just as good a way to do so - it just forces them to be
more straightforward about it.

